# Confusing questions on EEA FP application



## Oleander77 (May 2, 2012)

Hello all, 

I'm finding some of these questions a bit confusing. If anyone has any insight into the correct way to fill this out, it would be much appreciated. 


11) What is the main purpose of your visit to the UK? 
Is "to live with my spouse" a valid answer?


12) How long do you intend to stay in the UK? 
We plan to live in the UK for 2 years or so and then move back to the US, however I know that the EEA FP is only valid for 6 months....so should I put 6 months or 2 years?

13) On which date do you intend to travel to the UK? 
Not exactly sure. Probably in a month or so but do not have a ticket yet. Is this like the UK Spouse Visa, where whatever date you put you are BOUND to and cannot enter BEFORE that date?

14) On which date do you intend to leave the UK? 
Do they mean leave at ALL or leave as in stop living in the UK?
I intend to leave the UK in September to come to the US for a friends wedding....I intend to stop living in the UK in 2 years.

Part 6 

Have you been granted a UK visa in the last 10 years? 

Does a visitor visa count as a visa?? If I came to the UK through Ireland and only received a stamp at the Irish border, I am assuming this would NOT count, is that correct?

Any thoughts on this would be great. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Gaber1986 (May 2, 2012)

Good questions. If someone can please answer as they dont make it very clear. 
Also how much money do you need to have in your bank account. Is there a law?


----------



## tom_tom_tom (Nov 29, 2011)

Oleander77 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm finding some of these questions a bit confusing. If anyone has any insight into the correct way to fill this out, it would be much appreciated.
> 
> ...



11) Yes, that is what my wife wrote on hers – it was granted

12) My wife just wrote to settle here. When you arrive in the UK you must apply for a EEA residence card. This lasts for 5 years and is free. The UKBA will keep your passport for upto 6 months while processing it – and your family members. But you can request them back sooner

13) Just write down the earliest possible date. You can then travel any time after that while the family permit is valid – 6 months

14) I think my wife wrote she is settling in the Uk and this is not planned

Not sure about the visitor visa but I assume it does not count
Hope this helps..


----------



## tom_tom_tom (Nov 29, 2011)

Gaber1986 said:


> Good questions. If someone can please answer as they dont make it very clear.
> Also how much money do you need to have in your bank account. Is there a law?


£0

The EEA family member must be working or seeking employment in the UK. No savings required


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Leave to enter as visitor, i.e. a stamp in your passport done at UK border doesn't count. Only pre-obtained visas.


----------



## Oleander77 (May 2, 2012)

Sorry for the slow thank you, just realized I had not responded to this. But thank you very much, this was incredibly helpful!!!


----------

